# It's not the cost of the suit that counts



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

...it's the worth of the man inside it.

Sapeurs - A Short Documentary by GUINNESS (2014) - YouTube

In case you haven't come across this yet, the Society of Elegant Persons of the Congo, better known as the Sapeurs, are featured in the new Guinness ad (and I do love a pint). They are men who believe in the uplifting, redeeming, beatifying effect of dressing well. 


Do you believe the clothes make the man?


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

No they don't but they make it easier to be given the benefit of the doubt or not as the case may be. A real man defines himself and his clothes are mearly an expression of a part of him.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Well, they don't make the man, but sometimes they can sure get the man noticed by certain lovely members of the female persuasion. And isn't that part of the attraction process?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I love the video!
I like seeing happy people , but the fact that it was shot in Democratic Republic of Congo ,portraying the spirit of of a people whose lives, customs and spirit has been ravaged by atrocities of decades of brutal civil war, makes it even more of a " happy moment " to me.

Apart from that, I love the " Prince Charles " character in the Scottish Kilt.
Most certainly, clothes made the man.
At least in his case!


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Very nice. We've lost something as men. If you look at how men dressed even thirty years ago in comparison to today. We're slobs. Now everything is so casual. The men in my family have always been well dressed, even those that hold blue collar occupations. I try to keep it up. You will never catch me in a off the rack suit!!!!


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Excellent! 

I don't believe clothes MAKE the man, I believe the clothes help these men show the world who they really are. They are men who READ, are polite, friendly, not vulgar, interested in others, generous, looking to be positive role models in a brutal, dirt-poor, war-torn country. 

The clothes help them express TO OTHERS who they are and what they stand for (something more than brutality and ugliness despite the wars and poverty). The clothes help them REMIND THEMSELVES that living life on THEIR terms is achievable and worth the effort! They are out of the ordinary because they CHOOSE TO BE out of the ordinary.

*You go, Sapeurs!*​


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ReformedHubby said:


> Very nice. We've lost something as men. If you look at how men dressed even thirty years ago in comparison to today. We're slobs. Now everything is so casual. The men in my family have always been well dressed, even those that hold blue collar occupations. I try to keep it up. You will never catch me in a off the rack suit!!!!


My grandparents didn't have much but even when gardening, my grandad would wear his trousers and white buttoned shirt, sleeves rolled up. That was his version of casual. If going to the grocery store, he'd wear his hat and coat. He was also a gentleman.

While the clothes can be an outwardly expression of mood and attitude, they can in turn, positively influence our mood and attitude. It goes hand-in-hand.

Beyond the clothes though, it's their joy and values that uplift others - particularly when they have endured so much.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

_Deliberately individual, Le Sape used their appearance to rebel but coupling said portmanteau, with a very simple gentlemanly tenet, cleverly avoided the wrath of the dictator and thus voiced their invective. In effect, by using the culture of Le Sapeur they exercised a very subtle and thus effective ideological rebellion.

"The Sape is an art and real gentleman have to know the concept of gentleness and good manners related to the inherent moral code of the individual," affirms Tamagni. "This is why, for these reasons, some famous Sapeurs with a certain culture, experience and refined manners, teach those who want to become Sapeurs how to dress and how to behave in a social context. It is more significant to know the rules of elegance than have a Dior or a Versace outfit and not know how to dress."_

Article - The Gentlemen of Bakongo And Their Cult Of Elegance


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> .
> 
> Do you believe the clothes make the man?


Yes, to a great extent. Thanks for posting that. You really have to realize the climate of the place proves these men are very very dedicated to looking sharp.

I can empathize with the guy whose suits rotted. I had to have three Boss suits worked over for moth damage this past fall. 

Boss and Guinness rule.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> Do you believe the clothes make the man?


Two very different well dressed men.One was actually a 'made' man. Who would you gravitate to? Just funnin'!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I get more billable hours on days that I wear a suit.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

That was great. Thanks for sharing HB.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Francophone Afriques will notice these gents are a class apart. More upscale, bourgeoisie, Parisian than the common folk.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Hmmm,

I find is sad that someone could actualy say that cloths makes a man.

having strong charachter,good morals,being a roll model,leading by example,kindness,dedication.

these are things that make a man or a woman for that matter.

don't judge a book by its cover comes to mind.
or a wolf dressed in sheeps choths.

lots of players and gold diggers use this method to take advantage of the oppisite sex.

with that said taking some pride in how you look should always be improtant. which would also include not getting fat and staying healthy.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

This song popped up on my grooveshark.com this morning and the lyrics reminded me of this thread! Anyway, hope you ENJOY!!

~SGW

Kid Creole & the Coconuts - Endicott 1985 - YouTube


----------

